# Going on vacation... Where to house bunny?



## cmerfalen (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I just wanted to get everyones opinion or insight on this. We are going on vacation for a week and we have to leave our rabbit at home. In the past my parents took care of him when we went on vacation They would come over and take him out for a few hours each day, but this time they will be coming with us. So I have no clue what's best for Dopey now. Which out of the following options would be best?

1) Board him at our vet, where he will be kept in his own indivdial cage? Vet technicians would check on him throught out the day and I believe they take him out a little to play with him. But he will be kept in the cat ward. I'm worried that he will get stressed out from being in an unknown enviroment with other animals (he's our only pet). 

2) Hire a pet sitter who will come to the house once a day to feed him, check on him, and take him out for 30 mins of playtime? Or i can pay a little more for 60 mins of playtime. But he will be in a dark and quiet apartment all by himself when the sitter is not there.

3) Ask a friend or family member if he can stay at their house? So this way he would atleast be around people. But he would stay in his cage the whole time (24x24x46). No one has experience of taking care of a rabbit and they don't know how to pick him up. 

4) Any other suggestions?

Also, for options 2&3 I would have to leave care instructions. Like what signs to look out for if he gets sick and how to care for him if he does, or where to take him in case it can't be solved.

I'm honestly stressing out becuase this is our first time leaving him completely alone. And I want to make sure he's well taken care of... I just dont't want him to feel like we abandoned him and I dont't want him to get stressed out either. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!!! 

I'm worried that Dopey will get stressed out


----------



## Watermelons (Jan 4, 2012)

I like option 1 or 3. Ive heard too many bad stories about 2. I wouldn't trust anyone by friends or family coming to my house nevermind caring for my pets. Even if they have no bunny experience, I would rather a family member look after my guys. Its only a week, he will survive 1 week a little more cooped up then normal.

My guys did just fine when they spent a few days with another member here. So a new envornment so long as he still has his belongings that smell like him, wont be too stressful.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 5, 2012)

I've left home for a couple weeks at a time on vacation, last time I did option 2 and it worked out really well. However, both my buns have their own large pen,like 6x8ft sq ish. I have 2 xpens that I connected to the walls and made as big as possible. So they had a reasonable amount of space, and then my best friend would come over daily and give them loves and feed them greens, check their water etc. It worked out really well, they weren't stressed about being at a new place and I was comfortable calling whenever to see how they were hah. I wouldn't leave them there if they only had a small cage though, they need more play time.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 5, 2012)

When we go on vacation we have a pet friendly (he has a dog) neighbor come over to take care of everyone. Since he is just next door he comes twice a day. I leave instructions and portion out the food so it's easy. We leave vet numbers and a credit card just in case. My buns are housed by pairs in two rooms, so they have plenty of room to run around and have each other for company. I would have him turn the radio and lights on during the day and off at night because that is what they are used to.

Do you have anyfriends or family that would be willing to stop in? Perhaps if they split it up then it wouldn't be over whelming for anyone?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 5, 2012)

We have a relative come over and take care of everything--since I'm his landlord, he does pay attention--something to do with raises and wanting to live, I think!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 5, 2012)

3, with xpen set up on linoleum AND daily food in separate baggies. And in one week there probably won't be a reason for picking up.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2012)

When we recently all went out of town, we left Timmy with my grandmother. She used to have cats and a small dog and is now petless but she seemed to enjoy having Timmy. We left him in an older small cage we had (about 2 feet x 1.5 feet) with food bagged into daily portions and his litterbox. All she had to do was clean the box a bit and dump the food in and refill his water bottle. She really enjoyed having him and at one point even said "I'd like to take him out and put him on my lap to watch TV" but we told her Timmy wasn't much of a lap bunny. While we did leave his carrier with her in case of emergency, she never actually had to pick him up. Yes he was in a small cage for a week without much exercise, but overall that was the safest option for him. He's also not all that active anyway, more of a slow-moving bun than Fiona was.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2012)

I went away over Xmas for 4.5 days. I hired a Pet sitter, I got her card from my Vets. She actuallyhad bunnies when she was younger She was excellent. 

I did have all their breakfasts and dinners bagged and named for her. I wrote3 pages of things that should be done or to watch for. I also called the Vets to give them permission should she need to take them there.

She cut Winston's nails (honestly I have no idea how she did it alone) and noticed that one of his front paws had sores and no fur on the underside. I took him to the Vet, she gave me (no charge antibiotic that she had left over from her bunny) Now his foot is all better.

So my choice would be to hire a Bunny sitter to come in twice a day. if possible have some family member sleep over.

Any other RO members in your area that could take care of them?

Good Luck

Susan


----------



## LaylaLop (Jan 8, 2012)

I usually have a friend/fellow critter person watch them at their place and bring the smaller travel cage and exercise pen. I do also have them take care of my gerbils/hamster. Doesn't seem to stress them too much being at a new home, but then again my rabbit is not phased by most things being changed on her. The people I know watch my critters for free and I help them out when I can in return, so it's a trade off


----------



## charleemaree (Jan 24, 2020)

If I board my bunnies at a vet during vacation for three days will they give them food that they have or will I bring my own


----------



## Donna Standar (Jan 25, 2020)

charleemaree said:


> If I board my bunnies at a vet during vacation for three days will they give them food that they have or will I bring my own


If it was me. I'd do up three days of favorites, like Apple lettuce etc...(in three little containers so they can give each day what they like...I'm sure they will have pellets and hay, but I'd ask anyway...just so you know what they're getting.


----------



## BB & Tiny (Jan 26, 2020)

Option 1


----------



## Preitler (Jan 26, 2020)

I pay a teen (they have rabbits, goats, dog - whatnot themself) down the road to feed my rabbits, the rabbits don't really need playtime or garden time when I'm away (that isn't very often or very long, a week max). 

I prepare the food for each day, go through the chores with her each time before I leave, and have a backup caretaker for emergencies (we are 3 breeders in my road),


----------



## vicki taylor (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m in same situation. Got our rehome buns in Oct. first holiday is at Easter. Looked at options- 1. Pet visits - but decided for a long holiday rabbits will not be checked on enough- May use this for weekends etc.
2. Friends popping in- same scenario- not enough checks
3. Rabbit boarding- disadvantage not as much space but benefit is that they are on site and checked more regularly. This is our option and will see how it goes. I am in Uk and there are bunny boarding places but hard to find ones that cater for indoor rabbits. This is what we’ve chosen- paid double to get them double space- not cheap but at least I’ll feel better leaving them. take your own pellets and some things that smell of home- saves upset tummy


----------



## zuppa (Jan 27, 2020)

How many days will you be away? If you have somebody living close to you and you can trust like a friendly next door I would prepare everything for each time they will be coming and would leave something like a diary:
day 1
day 2
day 3

Then, depending on how you trained your rabbits, will this person be coming twice a day ar every other day, prepare everything just in case they skip one coming, extra water, hay, they will survive one or two days without pellets and greens no problem, hay and water are most important, also you can leave a radio on so they can hear people talking.
When I go away for 2 days I just leave loads and loads of hay and two large water bottles with boiled water for each, fix them very well with extra wire and two just in case if one gets stuck or something, and they are fine I also have some lights on in the evening for a few hours and dvd playing their favourite movies on repeat.
But it's just me I don't like asking and I don't like visitors, if I had to go for a week I'd ask someone to come check on water and load more hay/food on day 3 and 5, I would ask not to let them out and would leave everything prepared with a note on it.
But my rabbits are very cool and they don't panic even when I am home they have enough things to do on their own so just leave them something to do, cardboard boxes with hay to destroy or/and towers so they are busy and they will never notice I wasn't there.
I'd hate leaving my rabbits somewhere firstly change of home will give them stress and they can understand that you just left them forever. Many years ago I had to go on abroad for 2 weeks and had no option taking my large dog with me so I left her in a boarding house. She looked horrible when I came back she clearly thought I left her and refused food poor girl she was so ill I so regret I did.
But it's like every bunny is different and it may work for you, you know your rabbits and your situation best and you decide.

But generally change of home is always stressful especially if they will be staying in new cages, when they are home they are relaxed and do their routine.


----------

